# Is this a full Boer doe?



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I recently acquired this goat. She is old, very old. I wonder if she is full Boer or a mix. Head shots are best because the rest of her won't tell you much since she is thin. But wondered what 'experts' would say about her being a full Boer or mixed with ....something? She is a real sweet tame quiet girl. The one ear longer than the other; not sure, but think she may have perked one at picture snap time. Or maybe this is her mix and one ear is one breed, the other the other breed? Ha


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like a high Nubian mix with a Bit of Boer and possibly something mixed in too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was thinking she had some Nubian in her too.... Just looks a bit dairy...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am really not very good at telling. I was judging by the ears, the eyes and comparing it to our Nubian mixes. I don't know goats too well as much as the others on this forum. To me, from what I see it looks like it has a high percentage of Nubian but I not sure about Nubians having that beard thingy. I am curious to know what the others here will say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems like a boer /nubian mix to me as well...

I have seen some Does with Beards... that are FB boer too.... :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^good to know toth, I always thought the beards mine had came from some other breed, didnt know boers could have them, so maybe mine or more boer then I give them credit for lol 

But I agree with the others, and there is nothing wrong with a little dairy in them, the kids will grow like crazy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I see nubian as well...maybe just a little though. Do you have a full body pic?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ^^^^good to know toth, I always thought the beards mine had came from some other breed, didnt know boers could have them, so maybe mine or more boer then I give them credit for lol
> 
> But I agree with the others, and there is nothing wrong with a little dairy in them, the kids will grow like crazy.


 Yep, I was shocked to see the beard on a Doe.. it does appear in some genetics....you don't see it often but ...they are indeed Fullbood boer... I in fact.. had a Doe like that.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks like a nubian/boer mix to me. If she were solid red she kinda would remind me of our nubian/boer doe.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Her ears are bell-shaped like a Nubians. I would say she boer/nubian cross.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Her ears are almost exactly like my 50/50 boer nubian cross doe. Her kid.s ears don't have the bell shape, and she's 75/25 boer nubian. I'd say she has at least 50% nubian, maybe more.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, that was fun. Votes are in; she is a Nubian/Boer! Thanks you guys. 

I do have a full body shot, but didn't think it would do much good as she is thin and that alone makes her look 'non' boer. But she is already putting on weight. And is looking better. She is so different than my little dwarfs. Weird having a goat be able to sniff my face without having to try to jump on me! Oh man, and when these bigger goats play....it shakes the ground! (and well, tears up stuff and well, breaks old plywood made to handle 40# and well, ...oh well. What fun.)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I notice now how her ears are set back compared to Boer goats. This has been a learning process although not new to goats.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I also notice that the head (on the way down to the nose) is alot thinner than a fb boer. JMO.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok.. so my question is.. Primal.W: What kind of cat is that in your avatar?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Ok.. so my question is.. Primal.W: What kind of cat is that in your avatar?


It is an ocelot. Bet you want one too huh? Ha


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Based off her ears I think she is part nubian


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey thanks. Yes, I believe others have confirmed her to be part Nubian. Her daughter looks pretty 'boarish' though. So likely has a full Boer dad. Anyway, this old girl is so sweet. Quiet, slow, not bratty, blats quiet when she does, real tame...could NOT ask for a better goat! 

Other than needing a different buck for my Nigerians, I am very satisfied with my herd of Nigerians and Boers even if one is a part Nubian!


----------

